# Remington 700 ADL .223



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I just purchased a NIB Remington 700 ADL .223 and was curious if there are any range reports you guys may have of this rifle? Any experience with the 700 ADL in any calibur would be appreciated. Looking for first hand accounts, have already searched the net for info. Thanks.

lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a 700 bdl (only diff is floor plate and checkering) in 17 rem...

first thing free float it, bed it and pillar it... once thats done your good to go. should hold near bench rest groups.

here is 200yds after bedding and floating


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Years ago I had a 700 ADL with a wood stock in 22-250 it was one of the most accurate guns out of the box that I have ever owned, didnt even handload for it just shot Winchester 55gr SPs, would probably still have it if someone didnt break in and steal the thing.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. 

LK, did you do all of that stuff yourself, or did you have a smith do it? I haven't yet tried do any of that stuff myself, but have heard it isn't as hard as I think it might be.

I am going to take the stock off and give it a good painting. I painted my Stevens .243 OD green and it came out nice. I will probably attempt some sort of gray or tan camo pattern on this one. 

I probably won't even get a chance to fire this thing until Spring, so I will have plenty of time to mess with it otherwise. 

Once again, thanks for the info. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yes i did it all but the bedding, my buddy did the bedding.

the free floating should only take you a couple of hours with sand paper (honing out the barrel channel)

heres how to do the bedding: http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/pillar.html


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That 700 will be a very good shooter right out of the box and a tack driver with a little work. I have a mid 70's era 700 ADL in 30-06 and it will shoot with most rifles that cost an awful lot more. I free floated the barrel and did a little trigger work and it has been an awesome shooter for 20+ years. If you can swing it , bed the action, etc. , but don't let that stop you , she should be a great shooter right out of the box. I have taken groundhogs to 300+ yards and it will shoot 1 1/4" groups at 100 yards all day long. Enjoy and shoot as often as possible.
Tim


----------

